# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Great Tranportation Deals to and from Port Antonio

## Luxurious Carib Tours

Take advantage of Luxurious Carib Tours professional transportation service. We provide transfers to all Resorts in Jamaica. Ensure you book your Transportation early for the best prices available.

----------


## Islander

Hi Luxurious Carib Tours,

I am looking for  a quote for transportation from MBJ to Port Antonio area, we aren't travelling until January 2015 however we are still looking to get quotes in advance.

Thanks for your time,
Respect,
Islander~Brynn

----------


## Luxurious Carib Tours

Hello Islander!

Than you very much for your request. We are extremely sorry for the late response to your question. Unfortunately we are unable to discuss our prices on this forum, however if you direct your questions to luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com a Luxurious Carib Tours representative will respond to you within an hour.

Looking for to hear from you.
Thanks in advance

Our Contact Information.

luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
www.luxuriouscaribtours.com
Phone 1 : 1876-798-8382
Phone 2 : 1876-816-6503

----------

